# Rig Trip!!



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody making a trip to the rigs this weekend. I want to go Soooo sooo bad. Never been before and willing to pay my way. Dnt cuss, Will not drink and bring my own stuff. I got a 26' world cat that would make it to them but have nobody to go with. So if anybody is going and can squeeze a well mannered 29 yo. I am willing.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

RORO said:


> Anybody making a trip to the rigs this weekend. I want to go Soooo sooo bad. Never been before and willing to pay my way. Dnt cuss, Will not drink and bring my own stuff. I got a 26' world cat that would make it to them but have nobody to go with. So if anybody is going and can squeeze a well mannered 29 yo. I am willing.


Honestly, I think well timed cussing and moderate alcohol consumption are both stellar qualities!  

What kind of motor setup/gas capacity does your 26' have?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We are running over to Venice Tuesday weather willing. We are going to hit some spots over there and try to track down some decent size YFT. I may need a guy if you can go then. We cuss and drink though.

The weather this weekend does not look so hot. There is a short window Friday, but seas will be building Late.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont care if yall do. I hear enough at work. Thought i was a navy man. How long will yall be gone tuesday? Couple days. Yeah I was talkn about leavn fri and comn back sat. might be building too much saturday to do that. I might can do the venice thing if we r not gone all week.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Out Tuesday mid day coming back through Pensacola late Thursday. Staying in Venice Tues night and maybe Wed. If weather is good we will stay out Wednesday night.

I PM'd you my cell #. Give me a call if interested.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> Honestly, I think well timed cussing and moderate alcohol consumption are both stellar qualities!


+1:yes:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Cussing and drinking????? I've got the wrong hobby then!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Head Kned do yall go from Destin to Venice by water or trailer? How far is it and when you get there, do you go up river to the marina for the night or stay on the water?



Head Kned said:


> Out Tuesday mid day coming back through Pensacola late Thursday. Staying in Venice Tues night and maybe Wed. If weather is good we will stay out Wednesday night.
> 
> I PM'd you my cell #. Give me a call if interested.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> Head Kned do yall go from Destin to Venice by water or trailer? How far is it and when you get there, do you go up river to the marina for the night or stay on the water?


We go by water. Generally we run over to Baptist Collette and down to Veince. Its about 200 miles. 

This next trip we might fish the rigs etc. and then run up the Miss. to Venice due to the way the weather is looking.


----------

